# Speed Your Browser Up!



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

This app should speed up your browser.... http://pocketnow.com/android/speed-up-web-browsing-and-android-market-with-set-dns


----------



## iasa15 (Oct 20, 2011)

Used it before, and while it does increase load speeds on the phone, it will break tethering/hotspot. Have not seen a work around for that.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

